# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  PSA: Stop wasting your time with AHK scripts aimbots/aimassists/triggerbots

## ownedscrub

They just don't work, stop investing time and money on them. I've tried all of them. Paid, public, everything. All of them are garbage and you really cant relly on them. It works only 10% of the times because not always the healthbar shows up. They dont work at long ranges either so whats the point? So well move on, go learn how to program and inject hacks if you want a good, reliable cheat for this game or just play legit.
Also making your own cheats > buying em. Plus less chances of getting banned because no one except you will have that particular hack/cheat.

Tl;dr: Theres no good aimbot fight now, wait for a framework cheat.

----------


## tienthanh2929

That's really nice information , also what program language I should have to making my own cheats :P

----------


## rheos

All you are saying is : "I don't understand how to manage a cheat program so this is garbage". And for info, injecting is not so "open and easy" world. Wrong injection and you get HWID Ban + a lot of garbage flags on your accounts. Better thing small and keep a little scripting in w/e language you want than injecting anything from my perspective.

----------


## ownedscrub

> All you are saying is : "I don't understand how to manage a cheat program so this is garbage".


Not really, I configured all the scripts properly and they are still garbage. Just trying to save you guys some time.

----------


## rheos

Man, this is a program made mostly in a scripting language. Ofc playing legit will get you a higher winrate (once again, this is my opinion ^^)

----------


## Elitetech

Use whatever you want. It's a cheating website, don't come here telling people to stop wasting their time cheating.

And the color aimbots are what they say they are, subtle aim-assists.

----------


## shinobi1965

If you are an experienced cheater like me, even an aim assist can be used extremely effectively. I have found the korean AHK assist to be quite good with a LOT of adjusting of the settings. Sometimes manually shooting is more effective (for example if shooting at stationary targets, turrets etc). But I can play bastion, press Shift and then literally mow down 6 people in about 5 seconds with the right settings on my aimbot lol.

----------


## Babawanga

it does work in long range, and my accuracy on soldier 76 is 50-55% with full auto, also got insta aimlock no shaking, so your settings are wrong.and i am using oah sys

----------


## Spidy

everyone says they got good settings but dont post em lol......anyways ive had trouble myself with this pixel bot feels like i can shoot better without it

----------


## ivanbentancur2

You guys talk shit and dont know what you are talking about.
Its not like you post your settings and it will work for everyone on the same way.
DPI, Windows Mouse Sensitivity, FPS, Monitor ColorBit, Monitor Resolution, they all make it work DIFFERENTLY.

Im using Oahsys hack right now, i have unpacked it and it works prefectly.

Season 1 I got placed in 46. Im now on diamond, 3100 points and number 2700 in ALL AMERICA

Get your facts straight

----------


## ivanbentancur2

Tracer is SO STUPID BROCKEN with the bot, i have an average of 34 kills with her

----------


## ganzieddongs

> Tracer is SO STUPID BROCKEN with the bot, i have an average of 34 kills with her


do you play with recommend setting from oah or do u run with high settings?

----------


## duperduper

> Tracer is SO STUPID BROCKEN with the bot, i have an average of 34 kills with her


Tracer is only hero I got called out...EVERY...SINGLE...GAME. It's very obvious even when I use setting 5 or lower.
Soldier I get called out quite often.

Do not use this bot on your main account everyone. It's not worth it the ban. I have seen people get reported and banned with this hack. Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet (This is from someone with Public Aimbot) And there are similar cases on Oahsys as well.

----------


## hadee41

i have tested these hacks for many hours so ****ing shit when someone make a real hack???

----------


## Lokiskye

Keep talking until you get the best ones

----------


## British

Meh, I kinda agree. I've tried a few of the top name ones and theyre all about the same and kinda shitty lol

Atleast the guy is being honest

----------

